# Cherry---in the beginning



## Gary Max (Mar 1, 2013)

[/size][size=medium] Hauled this Cherry log home about three weeks ago----- here's a blank I am working on today. Thought you folks might like to see a few pics.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2013)

WOW- that is going to be a big something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice log.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2013)

Great pics Gary, can't wait to see what it turns (pun intended) into.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn, You've got a lot of turning ahead of you.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Damn, You've got a lot of turning ahead of you.



Yeah, the lucky guy! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll bet he has a lot of turning behind him also. I like to see those big ones when your done with them.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 1, 2013)

Nam-nam ... :teethlaugh:

Just out of curiosity, how long is the bed on your lathe? And the swing?

Maybe when I grow up ...


----------

